# Frage zu Grep, 2 Wörter ausschliessen

## SarahS93

Hallo Forum,

wie stelle ich es an das ich z.B. tail -f /var/log/messages mache und diesee Ausgabe dann durch | an Grep übergebe, der mir aber alle Zeilen wo WORT1 und oder WORT2 vorkommen nicht mehr anzeigt?

Die Ausdrücke WORT1 und WORT2 kommen in verschiedenen Zeilen vor, nie aber in einer gemeinsamm.

Mit:

tail -f /var/log/messages | grep -v ... aber wie dann weiter?Last edited by SarahS93 on Thu Mar 26, 2015 4:53 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## musv

Ungetestet:

```
grep -ev (wort1|wort2)
```

-e wird benötigt, um POSIX-Regexpressions zu nutzen.

----------

## SarahS93

Danke, aber da kommt bei mir die Fehlermeldung:

```
tail -f /var/log/messages | grep -ev in_:|for:

bash: for:: Kommando nicht gefunden.

grep: in_:: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

```
tail -f /var/log/messages | grep -ev "in_:"|"for:"

bash: for:: Kommando nicht gefunden.

grep: in_:: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

```
tail -f /var/log/messages | grep -ev "in_:|for:"

grep: in_:|for:: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

Ziel ist das alle Zeilen in denen "in_:" und oder "for:" (ohne die Anführungszeichen) vorkommen, nicht angezeigt werden.

----------

## musv

Hab noch mal genauer gesucht. 

https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/using-grep-regular-expressions-to-search-for-text-patterns-in-linux#alternation

```
tail -f /var/log/messages | grep -Ev "(in_:|for:)"
```

----------

## 3PO

Oder so:  :Wink: 

```
tail -f /var/log/messages |egrep -v "in_:|for:"
```

----------

## SarahS93

Doppeltes Dankeschön ... beides tut  :Wink: 

----------

